# II Exchanges with HGVC



## travelguy (Oct 3, 2010)

I see a lot of posts in both the TUG _HGVC _and _Exchanging _forums about the ability of HGVC to trade with RCI while the other major timeshare systems (Marriott, Starwood, Hyatt, etc.) trade through II.  There are many discussions about buying into one system or the other partially based on which major exchange system is utilized.  In some discussions, the association of HGVC with RCI is seen as a disadvantage.

I'm surprised that more HGVC owners aren't aware that ownership of HGVC points also allows direct exchanges through Interval in many cases.

Example:  I own several weeks at the HGVC affiliate Plantation Beach Club which I bought resale.  The first advantage is that the resale purchase price and MF are lower than the HGVC developed resorts (several of which I also purchased resale).  The other advantage is that the resort is dual affiliated with RCI and II.  This allows me to trade with *HGVC Points *(internal), *HGVC/RCI weeks*, *HGVC/RCI points *(nightly), *Interval *(direct) and *RCI *(direct).  In addition, these weeks are accepted by *SFX *with their "3-weeks-for-1-week" annual deal.  Of course I can also trade this week with the other independents like DAE, Trading Places and Platinum.

So ... all the exchange bases are covered!


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 3, 2010)

Good point  

I know I generally provide feedback based on the HGVC developed resorts since... 
(1) I personally don't know much about the affiliate resorts and their rules in regards to HGVC. 
(2) Affiliate resort relationships can change over time (For example: Shell Island Beach Club and Sunset Cove)

Shell Island Beach Club - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95230
Sunset Cove - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96370


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 3, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> Good point
> 
> I know I generally provide feedback based on the HGVC developed resorts since...
> (1) I personally don't know much about the affiliate resorts and their rules in regards to HGVC.
> ...



Also, depending on whom do you speak with, there are different answers/experts on affiliates. For example, there is all type of wrong information on the boards here about Sunset cove affiliation with HGVC, although in the last 18 months I have purchased 3 sunset cove units in resale and was able to enroll each of them in the HGVC program. Two of them are 9600 points each and one of them is 8400.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 3, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Also, depending on whom do you speak with, there are different answers/experts on affiliates. Also, depending on whom do you speak with, there are different answers/experts on affiliates. For example, there is all type of wrong information on the boards here about Sunset cove affiliation with HGVC, although in the last 18 months I have purchased 3 sunset cove units in resale and was able to enroll each of them in the HGVC program. Two of them are 9600 points each and one of them is 8400.



Yes, there's always some misleading information posted on the various forums regardless of the topic. I think folks in general mean well and unknowingly give out incorrect information. 

However until those in the know share their knowledge and experience, things won't get corrected/updated. 
Which is sad sometimes because one would hope those who learn something from the forums would also feel the need to give back to these forums  instead of a one way relationship. 

Ok...I'll get off my soapbox :rofl:


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 3, 2010)

*List of Club Affiliated Resorts*

I don't know which resorts are affiliated with II but here's the collection of resorts listed in the 2010 HGVC Member Guide and the link to Interval International's Resort Directory - http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1500

From the 2010 Member Guide
_*Club Affiliated Resorts*
"The ever-growing collection of resort properties affiliated with the Club has been selected very carefully, and each setting offers a distinctive vacation experience. Whether you prefer to enjoy the familiar comfort of a favorite resort year after year, or you want to explore the newest additions to the Club resort family... the choice is yours, and your choices are abundant!

The Club affiliated resorts are presented on pages 53 – 127. As you browse through the collection, you will see an overview of each resort featuring a list of key amenities and services. To simplify your travel planning, every resort page offers information regarding the accommodations, check-in days, reservation windows, resort seasons and corresponding ClubPoint values".

"*Affiliated Resort* – a resort that has entered into an agreement to participate in the Club program provided it maintains our high-quality standards of amenities and service. Many of the resorts affiliated with the Club are managed by Hilton Grand Vacations Company, and all offer a superb vacation ambience"_


*CALIFORNIA*
Carlsbad
Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort
Grand Pacific Palisades Resort
Carlsbad Seapointe Resort

Palm Desert
Club Intrawest – Palm Desert

*COLORADO*
Breckenridge
Valdoro Mountain Lodge

*FLORIDA*
Central Florida, Orlando
*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld International Center
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive
Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club*

Atlantic Coast, Miami Beach
*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at South Beach*

Atlantic Coast, Hutchinson Island
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort

Gulf Coast, Captiva Island
The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort
Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort
South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort

Gulf Coast, Fort Myers Beach
Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort

Gulf Coast, Marco Island
The Charter Club of Marco Beach
Club Regency of Marco Island
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort
Sunset Cove Resort
The Surf Club of Marco

Gulf Coast, Sanibel Island
Casa Ybel Resort
Hurricane House Resort
Sanibel Cottages Resort
Shell Island Beach Club Resort
Tortuga Beach Club Resort

Panhandle, Sandestin
Club Intrawest – Sandestin

*HAWAII*
Island of Oahu, Honolulu
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village
*- Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
- The Kalia Tower
- The Lagoon Tower*

Island of Hawaii , Waikoloa
*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort
Kings’ Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club®*
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort

*NEVADA*
Las Vegas
*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Las Vegas
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Las Vegas Strip*

*NEW YORK*
New York City 
*The Hilton Club – New York
West 57 th Street by Hilton Club*

*CANADA*
BRITISH COLUMBIA
Club Intrawest – Whistler

QUEBEC
Club Intrawest – Tremblant

*MEXICO*
GULF COAST , CANCUN
Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun

PACIFIC COAST , ACAPULCO
Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco

PACIFIC COAST , LOS CABOS
Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos

Pacific Coast, Zihuatanejo
Club Intrawest – Zihuatanejo

YUCATAN PENINSULA
The Explorean Kohunlich

*PORTUGAL*
Vilamoura
Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club

*SCOTLAND*
Coylumbridge
Hilton Coylumbridge

Craigendarroch
Hilton Craigendarroch

Dunkeld
Hilton Dunkeld

*NOTE: *(as indicated on page 50 in the 2010 Member Guide):
*GREEN COLOR FONT *indicates Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resorts
*BLUE COLOR FONT* indicates Hilton Grand Vacations Properties


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 3, 2010)

HGVC has high trading power in RCI. 

Does anyone know which of these HGVC affiliates (if any) has high trading power in II? And for the ones that have high trading power in II, how do the HGVC rules differ (if any)?


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 3, 2010)

I own at Plantation Beach Club at Indian River (not sure if this is the same resort that travelguy wrote about in the first post as there are a couple of HGVC affiliates that start with Plantation Beach Club).

It has excellent trading power with II, a high quality rating (which is good for seeing other high quality resorts but also results in being blocked from lessor resorts - e.g. Not much availability in Europe).  I get offered an AC every year.    But, it's maintenance fees are higher than what I've seen posted here on TUG and on ebay for "pure" HGVC resorts.  I knew this going in and was okay with it since this a resort I would use long-term if all else failed (Hawaii is too far for my tastes ...  and although i love Orlando and LV as much as the next person, PBC-IR was more attractive to me over the long haul).

It trades like any other "week" in II .... No relationship with points as far as II is concerned.

We get GREAT communication from our BOD .... The relationship with HGVC seems very solid .... I'm a happy camper!  I usually use it within the HGVC system, but love knowing that II (and an AC) is there if I decide to use it differently.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 3, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> I own at Plantation Beach Club at Indian River (not sure if this is the same resort that travelguy wrote about in the first post as there are a couple of HGVC affiliates that start with Plantation Beach Club).
> 
> It has excellent trading power with II, a high quality rating (which is good for seeing other high quality resorts but also results in being blocked from lessor resorts - e.g. Not much availability in Europe).  I get offered an AC every year.    But, it's maintenance fees are higher than what I've seen posted here on TUG and on ebay for "pure" HGVC resorts.  I knew this going in and was okay with it since this a resort I would use long-term if all else failed (Hawaii is too far for my tastes ...  and although i love Orlando and LV as much as the next person, PBC-IR was more attractive to me over the long haul).
> 
> ...



Thanks jerseygirl  

Are any of the club rules different? 
For example, I seem to remember reading that some affiliates (1) require payment of the MF before points can be borrowed,  (2) can only borrow points after a specific date and/or (3) had an earlier banking deadline.

Thanks


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Not as far as I know Alwaysonvac. I definitely make reservations, borrow points, etc. prior to paying the next year's fees.  But, that's been within the HGVC system. I'm not sure if they would require me to prepay 2011 fees, for example, if I tried to deposit my 2011 week to II now.  I actually don't mind that rule and think it's a good plan with delinquencies as high as they are in this economy (for external exchanges only - I don't think prepayment should be required to make an owner or club reservation that can be blocked/cancelled if the owner doesn't pay on time).

I own a fixed week so my club points are locked in.  I've read about "complications" for affiliate owners who own float weeks in a season where there are different HGVC points within the season (e.g. Some weeks might be gold, some silver). I think it has to do with the fact that they can't make a reservation until one year out, so therefore can't be assigned a point value until they have that reservation. For example, if I wanted a March Hawaii week in 2011,
I would have been able to book it at the nine month mark because my point value is fixed (I just have to cancel the reservation that is automatically made for my fixed week - no charge to do this).  But, I think a lot of affiliates sold float 34-50 .... The earliest an owner can book a week would be one year before week 34 (late August ????).  By then, all the March Hawaii weeks might be gone.

Hopefully someone who owns a float week will be along to explain better.  I've only paid marginal attention, at best, to the issue since it doesn't affect me!


----------



## travelguy (Oct 4, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> I own at Plantation Beach Club at Indian River (not sure if this is the same resort that travelguy wrote about in the first post as there are a couple of HGVC affiliates that start with Plantation Beach Club).
> 
> It has excellent trading power with II, a high quality rating (which is good for seeing other high quality resorts but also results in being blocked from lessor resorts - e.g. Not much availability in Europe).  I get offered an AC every year.    But, it's maintenance fees are higher than what I've seen posted here on TUG and on ebay for "pure" HGVC resorts.  I knew this going in and was okay with it since this a resort I would use long-term if all else failed (Hawaii is too far for my tastes ...  and although i love Orlando and LV as much as the next person, PBC-IR was more attractive to me over the long haul).
> 
> ...



Yep, I own at HGVC PBC @ Indian River as you do.  I totally agree with all your positive statements about PBC.  GREAT trading power within II.  Hard to tell the trading power with RCI since ... well ... it's RCI.


----------



## travelguy (Oct 4, 2010)

jerseygirl said:


> Not as far as I know Alwaysonvac. I definitely make reservations, borrow points, etc. prior to paying the next year's fees.  But, that's been within the HGVC system. I'm not sure if they would require me to prepay 2011 fees, for example, if I tried to deposit my 2011 week to II now.  I actually don't mind that rule and think it's a good plan with delinquencies as high as they are in this economy (for external exchanges only - I don't think prepayment should be required to make an owner or club reservation that can be blocked/cancelled if the owner doesn't pay on time).
> 
> I own a fixed week so my club points are locked in.  I've read about "complications" for affiliate owners who own float weeks in a season where there are different HGVC points within the season (e.g. Some weeks might be gold, some silver). I think it has to do with the fact that they can't make a reservation until one year out, so therefore can't be assigned a point value until they have that reservation. For example, if I wanted a March Hawaii week in 2011,
> I would have been able to book it at the nine month mark because my point value is fixed (I just have to cancel the reservation that is automatically made for my fixed week - no charge to do this).  But, I think a lot of affiliates sold float 34-50 .... The earliest an owner can book a week would be one year before week 34 (late August ????).  By then, all the March Hawaii weeks might be gone.
> ...



I have been able to deposit my HGVC PBC week in II and SFX prior to making the MF for the year.

I own a floating week @ PBC and can't book the week until one year ahead.  The advantage of buying this week was that it sold at a "silver" points price but I always book a "gold" week since I plan ahead.

The nice thing about having this week is that I can keep the PBC reservation into the next calendar year and then cancel the reservation and move the points into the HGVC system.  This allows me to move points forward an extra year if I want to.  I can still "rescue" these points forward yet an additional year if I choose to. I can use the points in any of three calendar years.  Sooo ... I look at this as getting my HGVC points a year early ... not late.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 4, 2010)

I purchased at Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge resale just to be able to exchange with II.  The fact that we love Colorado in the summer was a nice bonus as well.


----------



## poleary2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm new to TS.  Just bought my first 7k HGVC.  I own at Sea World.  Can I trade through II?  How?  Just call II?


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 7, 2010)

No, the pure HGVC resorts only trade through RCI and the independents, like SFX.  Some of the HGVC affiliated resorts trade through II.  That's what we were discussing on this thread.


----------



## poleary2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Gotcha.  Thanks.  So much to learn.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 7, 2010)

poleary2000 said:


> Gotcha.  Thanks.  So much to learn.



You're welcome ... and don't worry, you'll be a pro in no time!


----------



## Martyvon (Oct 12, 2016)

travelguy said:


> I have been able to deposit my HGVC PBC week in II and SFX prior to making the MF for the year.
> 
> I own a floating week @ PBC and can't book the week until one year ahead.  The advantage of buying this week was that it sold at a "silver" points price but I always book a "gold" week since I plan ahead.
> 
> The nice thing about having this week is that I can keep the PBC reservation into the next calendar year and then cancel the reservation and move the points into the HGVC system.  This allows me to move points forward an extra year if I want to.  I can still "rescue" these points forward yet an additional year if I choose to. I can use the points in any of three calendar years.  Sooo ... I look at this as getting my HGVC points a year early ... not late.



Please explain" moving points into the HGVC system".  Aren't they already in the system when you cancel. then you rescue them for one more year.

you can only rescue one.  Marty


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 12, 2016)

deleted...


----------

